# Elk in Peppers and Onions



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I put this one together last night and it turned out great.

2 Elk steaks (sub Venison)
1 large green pepper
1 large yellow onion
Kosher Salt
Course ground Black Pepper
flour
olive oil
1 clove garlic
2 pinches of season salt, big game rub or what ever you like.
1/2 cup good white wine
1 - 16 oz can Beef Broth

Pound the Elk steaks to 1/2 original thickness
Liberally season both sides of steak with salt and pepper and then coat with flour.
Brown in pan (pan that can go into the oven with cover) in olive oil....take out and set aside.
in pan saute onion (sliced large), garlic (minced) and pepper (sliced)
When veggies are turning soft, take out and set aside.
add white wine, beef broth and season salt and reduce to 1/2.

add peppers, onions, garlic to the broth and lay Elk Steaks on the top...cover and cook 1/2 hour in 390 degree oven.

Serve Steak with baked potato covered with the sauce and peppers and onions.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez, I wish that someone with some elk steaks would invite me over to try them sometime!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Basic Country Style Steak. We get ours run through the cuber a few times first...


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Field Hunter,
Sounds tasty....garlic...I love garlic! :beer:


----------

